# Alcohol into Dubai



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone knows the limit on the amount of alcohol that can be brought into DXB from abroad? I've been told four bottles. Is that correct? If I don't have a permit, will tht be an issue at the airport?


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

RoBombay said:


> Anyone knows the limit on the amount of alcohol that can be brought into DXB from abroad? I've been told four bottles. Is that correct? If I don't have a permit, will tht be an issue at the airport?


4 liters! No need for permit..


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

Lovely! That's good news


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

noisyboy said:


> 4 liters! No need for permit..


Based on past experience, 5 bottles of (750 ml) wine but only 4 bottles of harder liquor (even though 4 bottles < 4 liters, I know).


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Are you guys talking about alcohol u can pack in your suitcase? And can you purchase more at Dubai airport when u arrive?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

No the total you can bring in is 4 litres, regardless of whether you bought it into the country or purchased at Duty Free in Dubai.


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

wandabug said:


> No the total you can bring in is 4 litres, regardless of whether you bought it into the country or purchased at Duty Free in Dubai.


Ok thanks for that 😃


----------



## Aberdeen Angus! (Mar 26, 2012)

If you take 4 bottles into Dubai and take them back to your apartment, do you need a licence to drink them? Do you need proof of where you purchased the bottles.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Aberdeen Angus! said:


> If you take 4 bottles into Dubai and take them back to your apartment, do you need a licence to drink them? Do you need proof of where you purchased the bottles.


Technically (ahem!), you do indeed require an alcohol licence to store/consume alcohol in your home - regardless of where it was purchased.

teuchter


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

Do they check at the airport?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

RoBombay said:


> Do they check at the airport?


Check what? That you have an alcohol licence? No they don't.

teuchter


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

No they dont check at the airport, its one of those crazy grey areas. Anyone can buy booze at the duty free shop in arrivals upto 4 litres, nobody ever checks that you have a booze license and i have happily clanked my way into taxis many a time. 

Once you get home and consume then technically you are breaking the law. as long as you drink in peace and dont have mad parties with the 3 f's (fighting, fornicating and falling off balconies) you should be ok.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Check if you have a permit? No. 
Check quantity - Yes, possibly-you walk through customs after Duty Free.


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks! No 3Fs, just some peaceful easy off-work time!


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

RoBombay said:


> Thanks! No 3Fs, just some peaceful easy off-work time![/QUOTE
> 
> We sound like a gang of raging alcoholics!!!!
> 
> Nothing like a glass of vino after a tough day in the office!!


----------



## yousofar (Apr 12, 2012)

u need to have license to consume the alcohol.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

They don;t give a damn at the airport...even if you buy 12 liters....
as they make loads of $$$ out of it....

but make sure you have the licence if you live and work in Dubai....

otherwise you may end up in trouble (its enough if a neighbor calls and complains...)


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

I've found alcohol in Dubai Duty Free to cost MUCH less than in Europe and USA. Recently airlines are very strict about weight limits on bags and bottles of alcohol are very heavy. Also, you wouldn't want a bottle to burst on you or your luggage. 

Maybe give your friends a treat and give them all away! : ) Then buy what you need at duty free. JMHO.


----------

